# Two Beautiful Young Black Cats Need Home



## Richard Blundell (Feb 19, 2011)

Two beautiful 3 year old black long haired cats need new home as we are moving. Well trained, neutered and well cared for. Need loving home.
Richard (North London)
[email protected]
02074859483


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

What are they like with dogs?


----------

